# Serious Performance Ultra Gloss



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Does anyone on here have any experience with the Serious Performance Ultra Gloss products? Just wondering if they are any good?

TIA


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Paint cleanser is awesome
Tyre dressing is my go-to
Qd green is very nice
Qd pink is a great clay lube but its kinda slow evaporating (may also be due to low temps as I havent used it high temps)
Sealant I dont like due to its low performance...I suggest you use fk1000p instead.

Others I havent used but Im interested in the spray wax...would love hear peoples thoughts on it.

In short...mostly its good stuff.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Agree, Paint Cleanser is very good second only to M&K Pure.


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Thats great, thanks. Does anyone have any photos of the results for the tyre dressing?



Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I have the Metal Polish and Paint Cleaner from this range. The polish is a fairly mild one but that's actually very useful when you just want to give things a quick shine up without battering them. The paint cleaner is non-abrasive and doesn't leave anything behind, so it's excellent for re-waxing and minor decontamination duties and leaves a very glossy finish.

Both are very good value for money compared to some of the more well known brands out there.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The spray wax is actually really good - I used it here:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334389


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

millns84 said:


> The spray wax is actually really good - I used it here:-
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334389


Ha, hello neighbour (you're probably 5 minutes up the road from me in Hazel Grove)


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have the paint cleanser and show detailer and both are very good. Pity they get overlooked tbh


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

steelghost said:


> Ha, hello neighbour (you're probably 5 minutes up the road from me in Hazel Grove)


Haha, yeah we're actually in the part of Offerton bordering Hazel Grove and used to live a few doors down from Hazel Grove train station around 10 years ago 

Didn't realise there was anyone local on here :lol:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Danpoulter said:


> Thats great, thanks. Does anyone have any photos of the results for the tyre dressing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202473

Pic links are dead - however -Mat- is active on here, you could send him a PM...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Danpoulter said:


> Thats great, thanks. Does anyone have any photos of the results for the tyre dressing?


Here you go




























Like I said...its really nice stuff but durability lacks a bit. I get 7-10 days out of it. Anyone who does a fair bit of driving should expect less.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Tried quite a few SP products over the years and all have worked without fuss. Add in the cheap prices and you have a great value for money. May not be a sexy of some of the boutique brands with fancy packaging but the SP products just work.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Paint cleanser is epic......I think it's better than mk pure myself


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Do you guys use IPA or other panel wipe products after Paint cleanser or not?...coz I dont bother. I wipe it off and go straight to sealant or wax.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Paint cleanser is epic......I think it's better than mk pure myself


Hi stranger,


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I have the paint cleanser and show detailer and both are very good. *Pity they get overlooked* tbh


Totally agree with Welshquattro, Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 is a cracking product, its almost like a spray sealant, excellent anti static properties to that do actually work very well, I've had less dust settling on my car that sits at home all week since using V3, bought the concentrate which makes just short of 4 litres, the price includes the 1 litre bottle & spray nozzle that also work really well, have the paint cleaner but not used yet, spend £25 and you get Alex's lovely plush purple 40x60 micro fibre cloth, soft as out they are


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A&J said:


> Do you guys use IPA or other panel wipe products after Paint cleanser or not?...coz I dont bother. I wipe it off and go straight to sealant or wax.


I do the same.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A&J said:


> Do you guys use IPA or other panel wipe products after Paint cleanser or not?...coz I dont bother. I wipe it off and go straight to sealant or wax.


You can use a panel wipe after a paint cleaner just to make sure your paint is at it's cleanest before applying a wax, sealant or a ceramic coating, but in fairness your paint should be free and clean before you apply a LSP anyway :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

chongo said:


> ... but in fairness your paint should be free and clean before you apply a LSP anyway :thumb:


I was thinking the same :thumb:

Thanks guys


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

test it 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/252150310266?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Lowiepete said:


> A few reviews here


The link doesnt work!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lowiepete said:


> A few reviews here


Great review by Pete here but it's not showing up

Anyway guys let me keep it short and sweet this QD is up with some of the best I've used in a long time:argie: I got a sample of camerashy used concentrated 65ml into a 1lt spray bottle and used it for the first time a while back and I can honestly say it was better than a brand I still use today which is still one of my favourite QD to date, it just edged it not by much but you could definitely see and feel the difference :thumb: that's why I have just ordered some yesterday £22.90 which includes shipping only if you are in the U.K. I think, for a QD that makes 3.5 gallons of QD is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi stranger,


Hello mate :wave:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Can you dilute V3 with tap water?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dilutions usually better with distilled or mineral water so you avoid adding minerals to the mix - especially if you are in a hard water area


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bigpikle said:


> dilutions usually better with distilled or mineral water so you avoid adding minerals to the mix - especially if you are in a hard water area


What about deionised water i have 5 litre's of it?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I just used mineral water :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Great review by Pete here but it's not showing up
> 
> Anyway guys let me keep it short and sweet this QD is up with some of the best I've used in a long time:argie: I got a sample of camerashy used concentrated 65ml into a 1lt spray bottle and used it for the first time a while back and I can honestly say it was better than a brand I still use today which is still one of my favourite QD to date, it just edged it not by much but you could definitely see and feel the difference :thumb: that's why I have just ordered some yesterday £22.90 which includes shipping only if you are in the U.K. I think, for a QD that makes 3.5 gallons of QD is fantastic :thumb:


i thought the bottle made 1 US gallon chongo


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sean ryan said:


> What about deionised water i have 5 litre's of it?


fine - whatever you have


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bigpikle said:


> dilutions usually better with distilled or *mineral *water so you avoid adding *minerals *to the mix - especially if you are in a hard water area


Emphasis mine 

(It's even more amusing because "mineral waters" are typically lower in TDS than most tap water! By way of example...)


----------

